# Es6500 Honda generator / No spark ?



## Boo (Jun 6, 2017)

CDI Ignition system

Spark plugs, spark plug wires and engine switch ok, exciter coil, pulser coil and ignition coil all within range. Manual says to replace CDI unit. Also checked oil level full and coolant level is ok. Not getting any power to CDI or coil with key on or cranking.

Don't want to replace unit only to find still no spark issue. Any help would be great

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

Bob, this is a long shot, but have you tried disconnecting the low oil sensor wire? Ron


----------



## Boo (Jun 6, 2017)

Ron, I disconnected the wire and also tested the low oil sensor. 

Thanks for your imput,
Bob


----------



## Mxcrasher (Apr 26, 2019)

Bob any luck I seem to be in the same boat. Everything tests good.


----------



## sonicbob (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi Mxcrasher. I found this older thread in case you haven't read it I think the link will work for you. 
Sonicbob. 

https://www.powerequipmentforum.com/forum/9-generator-forum/


----------

